# Solved: Logitech tilt wheel not horizontal scrolling in Excel 2007



## Godofbeer (Feb 6, 2006)

Just got a new super duper Logitech LX7 tilt wheel scroll mouse. Everything working except horizontal scrolling in Excel 2007. The horizontal scrolling works ok in other apps and Excel 2003, just not 2007.

Anyone with a similar problem ... or any ideas?

Wayne


----------



## Godofbeer (Feb 6, 2006)

Finally solved the issue by uninstalling the version of the Logitech Setpoint which shipped with the mouse and then installing the latest version from the Logitech website. Kind of a pain though because there is no visible version number in the setpoint software. Only change I see is that the mouse driver in the hardware section of Windows changed from 2.4 to 4.0. Good thing I checked that first because the latest version of the software looks identical to the previous version.

I bought the mouse 4 hours ago - brand new. How can the software be 2 major revs behind? 

Anyways, I am now whizzing sideways thru Excel files!

Wayne


----------



## kiwiguy (Aug 17, 2003)

Possibly because revision 4 may not work with older versions of Windows?


----------



## Godofbeer (Feb 6, 2006)

Thanks for the reply ... who knows, you might be right. But, I'm using Windows XP so it's not like I'm looking for Dos 6 or Win95 support.

It's my first mouse with the tilt wheel and any extra buttons beyond a typical 2 button/wheel mouse. I'm hooked now, being able to page up/down and scroll left and right without needing to use the keyboard or scrollbars is addictive. How have I made it this far in life without these features?

Wayne


----------



## jimr381 (Jul 20, 2007)

Product sometimes sits on the shelves for a bit.


----------

